# Uterine contractions -Pregnant



## PURNIMA (May 24, 2010)

Hi,

Please suggest me an appropriate ICD code for preterm contractions in a 32 -36wks pregnant female. 

We have 621.8 for non-pregnant female and 661.X series for any abnormality in uterine contractions during pregnancy.

But I need a code for normal uterine contractions and the patient is taken to L & D for delivery. I have no other code except for 646.83 with any other chief complaint if documented in the record.

Thank You,

Purnima S


----------



## thegranddiva1 (May 24, 2010)

It is my understanding that you only code for the delivery since that is what she did. The contractions are part of the delivery.


----------



## PURNIMA (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, but then my doubt is that we may not know if the patient has delivered or not. And the final diagnosis is only uterine contractions and we also do not know the outcome of delivery too. Please help


----------



## kjohnson (May 26, 2010)

Take a look at 644.0x. "Threatened premature labor after 22 weeks, but before 37 completed weeks gestation">


----------



## KDV Prasad (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes agree with 644.0x


----------

